
Results from Nigeria’s Business Plan Competition - davidiach
http://priceonomics.com/what-happened-when-nigeria-created-the-worlds/
======
awjr
I think what is interesting is how they recognised a real issue in the
potential for corruption/nepotism and designed this issue out of the selection
process.

I also think it was quite interesting how they had a preference for existing
businesses from a commitment point of view (and probably to prevent
corruption) and how they now think this was wrong.

Will be interesting to see the results form Phases 2-4.

------
notahacker
Pity the Priceonomics article didn't speculate on the effect of the size of
the grant. According to the article the average grant size was in the region
of $50k paid in tranches contingent on low-end performance targets, which is
serious funding for many types of business in a country with (non PPP) per
capita GDP of around $3k.

Whilst it's heartening to see that these top businesses apparently didn't
waste the cash, it's not especially surprising to see that enough free cash to
pay 3 workers' entire salaries for 3 years significantly boosted the chances
of the business surviving over that period.

------
qznc
Sounds somewhat like YC done by government.

